# Barking problem



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I once used a bark collar that emitted a high pitched sound on a dog that barked excessively while running the fence line and it worked very well. She was a rescued doberman. She would chase and bark at cars and was run over by a van. Fortunately she was not hurt, but it didn't stop her from chasing the cars either. The bark collar stopped her from chasing the cars because she could no longer bark at them. She also stopped running the fence line and calmed down considerably.

I like this one because it only corrects with sound. It isn't any different than blowing a whistle every time your dog barks to get their attention and stop the barking. No messy sprays and no shocks. 

http://www.petco.com/product/8924/PetSafe-Ultra-Light-Sonic-Bark-Control-Pet-Training-System.aspx


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had great results with the bark collar. However just like anything else I would suggest not to purchase a cheap one. Here is the one I have.








http://tritronics.factoryoutletstor...12568&chid=1&gclid=CLSf4ZTOxrACFQ5rhwodmxlvng


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

My neighbour uses a bark collar that sprays citronella whenever the dog barks. If you don't want a buzz collar that may be a route to check out.

It's a little, fairly yappy dog. The collar works a bit, but this dog has spent the past 2 years barking at EVERYTHING so it's stubborn and other times the dog is parking and you can see sprays of citronella flying everywhere.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> *My neighbour uses a bark collar that sprays citronella whenever the dog barks.* If you don't want a buzz collar that may be a route to check out.
> 
> It's a little, fairly yappy dog. The collar works a bit, but this dog has spent the past 2 years barking at EVERYTHING so it's stubborn and other times the dog is parking and you can see sprays of citronella flying everywhere.


The problem with those is that it has to be positioned in the exact spot to be effective. Dogs learn to move the collar.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had problems with Hank standing at our back fence barking. I didn't want to go the bark collar route since we have an invisible fence in the front and he has a "correction" collar for that.

We bought one of these bark control units Ultrasonic Bark Control Unit: PetSafe Birdhouse UltraSonic Bark Control Unit at Drs. Foster & Smith
and it worked great, much to my surprise. It does go through batteries rather quickly so I bought the rechargeable type).


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> We had problems with Hank standing at our back fence barking. I didn't want to go the bark collar route since we have an invisible fence in the front and he has a "correction" collar for that.
> 
> We bought one of these bark control units Ultrasonic Bark Control Unit: PetSafe Birdhouse UltraSonic Bark Control Unit at Drs. Foster & Smith
> and it worked great, much to my surprise. It does go through batteries rather quickly so I bought the rechargeable type).



Thanks for this. My neighbors "outdoor" dogs bark constantly. If I hang this on the fence between the yards, maybe it will stop them from barking at me in my own yard.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

goldhaven wrote: "Thanks for this. My neighbors "outdoor" dogs bark constantly. If I hang this on the fence between the yards, maybe it will stop them from barking at me in my own yard."

I have never used one of these but from what it says on the website won't it affect your dogs too? Your dog isn't barking and being a great dog in the yard your neighbors dog starts the constant barking the the ultra sonic sound activates and punishes the barking dog and your dog too.

I don't think that only the barking dog is the only dog that can hear it.
______________________________________________________________________
*Use to prevent any dog within zone - including yours OR your neighbor's dog - from barking* 
*** *Works up to 50 feet away*
Control outdoor nuisance barking - even your neighbor's dog. Triggered by the sound of a bark the unit emits an ultrasonic tone to interrupt any dog's barking within the designated area

*How it works
*When the Birdhouse UltraSonic Unit is within range of constant barking, an internal microphone picks up the sound and the unit is activated. The unit then emits an ultrasonic sound. The ultrasonic sound can only be heard by the dog. Startled by the high-pitched sound, the dog should stop barking, as he will associate his bark with this unpleasant noise.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> goldhaven wrote: "Thanks for this. My neighbors "outdoor" dogs bark constantly. If I hang this on the fence between the yards, maybe it will stop them from barking at me in my own yard."
> 
> I have never used one of these but from what it says on the website won't it affect your dogs too? Your dog isn't barking and being a great dog in the yard your neighbors dog starts the constant barking the the ultra sonic sound activates and punishes the barking dog and your dog too.
> 
> ...



I was just researching this and found the same thing. Also the reviews aren't very good on it anyway. I really didn't like the idea of an inaudible sound. The collar that I have used, has a sound that I can hear so I know if it is working correctly. From what I understand, any loud noise can set these things off and you have no idea why your dogs are going nuts trying to hide. Things like the lawnmower, ATV's, and loud engines of any sort can set off these birdhouse devices. So, no, I will have to continue to endure the barking for now.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> I was just researching this and found the same thing. Also the reviews aren't very good on it anyway. I really didn't like the idea of an inaudible sound. The collar that I have used, has a sound that I can hear so I know if it is working correctly. From what I understand, any loud noise can set these things off and you have no idea why your dogs are going nuts trying to hide. Things like the lawnmower, ATV's, and loud engines of any sort can set off these birdhouse devices. So, no, *I will have to continue to endure the barking for now.*


You can also call the humane society.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Before you go the 'punish' the dog route, perhaps do some training? A bark collar may stop the barking but it does not deal with why he is barking. You set him do what most dogs do by nature, by putting him behind a fence where he can see all the action and not get to it - exciting and frustrating for him. So in all fairness, teaching him what you want him TO DO, when he is out there and someone goes by, might be worth considering.
Don't leave him out alone, whether you are home or not - he will practice.
Resist the urge to 'bark with him'- yell at him.
Teach him a 'quiet' command and a solid recall, so that if he starts barking you can call him to you and bring him inside (if necessary).
Go out with him during the quieter times (to start) with and when something catches his attention - call him to you and reward (treats, praise, play) while the person goes by. Stop the 'rewards' immediately when the person is out of view, and start again when someone else comes along - in effect teaching him that 'strangers' predict good things will happen and he doesn't need to 'worry' about them.


----------

